

The Ultimate Guide to Server Naming - fmotlik
http://blog.codeship.io/2014/10/21/proper-server-naming-scheme.html

======
joshfraser
This is great if you plan on having lots of servers all over the place (ie, a
CDN or high growth company). Otherwise, you should probably stick to db1, db2,
staging, prod, etc.

